# IV Fluid Warmer



## dhaage (Dec 1, 2010)

We are looking to upgrade our IV fluid warming capabilites, the Heating Pad isn't cutting it anymore.  I have a few options I am looking at and would like any opinions someone may have on them.  One ambulance we have has the Floormount type, it works but we have to keep it insulated with towels.  Considering a bag type, Either the Thomas or Smithworks  The Thomas type seems like a better deal with more usefull features included, the Smithworks, better IV warming, but that is it.  We are in an area where the average winter operating temperature is in the teens, with a windchill usually much lower.  Just wondering what some peoples opinions might be if they have used any of these products. Any other suggestions or comments would be appreciated.


----------



## Flight-LP (Dec 2, 2010)

We use the CFE Model 3000 on all of our aircraft. We keep 1 NS, 1 LR, and our Mannitol in it. It's light and very portable and we have had great results with it.

http://www.buyemp.com/product/1124601.html


----------



## dhaage (Dec 3, 2010)

Thank you, had looked at those also, may actually be what we go with. I found out one of the other services around here uses those and has found them perfect for thier needs.


----------

